

Building a React component with TypeScript - austen
http://www.austentalbot.com/how-to-use-react-with-typescript/

======
dsiegel2275
Nice work. But is it worth losing the advantages that JSX brings to the table
with declarative UI to be able to use static typing, interfaces, etc from
TypeScript? I dunno. After working fairly extensively with react in ES6 I
cannot imagine having to lose the ability to use JSX.

